# What would you do????



## skyhawk1 (Jun 20, 2006)

What would you do if you seen something like this? I would lose my mind. 



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8eeCtcgEq24


----------



## Reel_Screamer86 (Mar 22, 2007)

skyhawk1 said:


> What would you do if you seen something like this? I would lose my mind.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8eeCtcgEq24


 
That's old!


----------



## autumnlovr (Jul 21, 2003)

I love it..."I'm NOT a Pinata!!!" (I can't find an enya on my keyboard...I guess it wasn't made in Mexico)

What a hoot!


----------



## wyldkat49766 (Apr 21, 2007)

autumnlovr said:


> I love it..."I'm NOT a Pinata!!!" (I can't find an enya on my keyboard...I guess it wasn't made in Mexico)
> 
> What a hoot!


Pinatà http://www.frontpagewizard.com/use_alt_keys.asp


----------



## skyhawk1 (Jun 20, 2006)

Yes maybe it is old but I am not able to get online very much. So when I saw this I thought we could use a good laugh! I know I did.


----------



## RIVER LADY (Jun 13, 2005)

It is old but, a good one. The reaction of some people:lol:


----------



## autumnlovr (Jul 21, 2003)

wyldkat49766 said:


> Pinatà http://www.frontpagewizard.com/use_alt_keys.asp


I thought it was this one that I'd need.....Piñata. But it's been SOOOOOO long since I took Spanish, I could be wrong.


----------



## Wendy (Oct 6, 2008)

Thats just toooooo funny!


----------



## Gina Fox (Nov 4, 2007)

skyhawk1 said:


> What would you do if you seen something like this? I would lose my mind.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8eeCtcgEq24


 
I dont care if thats old or not, its the first time Ive seen it and its hysterical...those two guys were pigs but they were funny...I used to watch them once in a while, missed that though.:lol:


----------



## wyldkat49766 (Apr 21, 2007)

Pinatà ............. Piñata....................


I took German way back in High School. lol


----------



## sparking (Nov 21, 2008)

wow!


----------



## sparking (Nov 21, 2008)

very interesting


----------

